# METEOROLOGÍA > Precipitaciones y Seguimiento directo >  Catalunya registra las temperaturas más bajas en un mes de octubre

## sergi1907

Se han alcanzado los 14 grados bajo cero en Boí y Salória (Lleida) o 12 en La Bonaigua (Lleida) y Malniu (Girona)

Barcelona. (Efe).- Catalunya ha registrado entre ayer domingo y este lunes las temperaturas más bajas en un mes de octubre, con termómetros que han alcanzado los 14 grados bajo cero en Boí y Salória (Lleida) o los 12 negativos en La Bonaigua (Lleida) y Malniu (Girona), todas ellas por encima de los 2.000 metros en el Pirineo.
Según ha informado el Servei Meteorològic de Catalunya (SMC), durante este fin de semana también se ha batido algunos récords de racha de viento más fuerte en un mes de octubre desde 1996 en algunas estaciones como las de Molló (Girona) o el Pont de Suert (Lleida).
Según los registros del SMC, hasta ahora la temperatura más baja registrada en un mes de octubre era de 11,7 grados bajo cero, también en Boí (Lleida), el 29 de octubre de 2008.
Según los meteorólogos del SMC, la importante bajada de las temperaturas ha comportado la advección del norte y ha provocado que el ambiente sean invernal en Catalunya entre domingo y lunes.
Hoy la temperatura mínima a 1.500 metros de altura en el Pirineo ha sido de 4 grados bajo cero, mientras que en el resto de Catalunya se ha situado entre los cero grados y los dos negativos. Según el SMC, todas las estaciones meteorológicas situadas por encima de 1.800 metros de altura han batido el récord de temperatura más fría en un mes de octubre, con registros de entre 2 y 3 grados inferiores a los del récord anterior, que correspondía a los días 29 y 30 de octubre de 2008.
En el Pirineo, la temperatura mínima más baja se registró en la madrugada de ayer con los -14,4 ºC de Salòria (2.451 m), en el Pallars Sobirà. Fuera del Pirineo, la temperatura ha sido más baja durante la madrugada de hoy, cuando el viento ha perdido fuerza y ha permitido que las heladas afectasen a todas las comarcas interiores e incluso a muchos sectores del prelitoral y puntos de la costa sur de la Costa Brava.
Según el SMC, "la temperatura mínima alcanzada a lo largo del episodio ha sido extraordinaria en un mes de octubre, con más de las mitad de las estaciones meteorológicas (69 de 128) -algunas con más de 20 años de historia- que han registrado su mínima histórica en este mes".
Sant Pau de Segúries (Girona), con -7,1 grados, Viloví d'Onyar (Girona), con -3,6 grados, Olot (Girona) -3,3 grados, Cassà de la Selva (Girona), -3,2 grados, Oliana (Lleida) y Prades (Tarragona), ambas con -3,1 grados, son algunos ejemplos de temperaturas frías que nunca hasta ahora se habían dado en un mes de octubre.
La predicción para los próximos días indica que llega una nueva perturbación que afectará a Catalunya entre mañana, cuando empezarán los primeros chubascos, y el miércoles. La cota de nieve se situará alrededor de los 2.100 metros mañana martes y bajará a los 1.600 en la vertiente norte del Pirineo durante la mañana del miércoles.
En cuanto al episodio de viento que ha azotado Catalunya entre el sábado y el domingo, también ha registrado rachas máximas históricas en un mes de octubre como las de las estaciones de Molló (Girona) y el Pont de Suert (Lleida).
En el caso de Molló, los 92,9 km/h registrados el domingo superaron los 87,1 km/h del 19 de octubre de 1998, y los 66,2 km/h del sábado medidos en el Pont de Suert superaron los 63,7 km/h del 30 de octubre de 2007.
En el resto del país, aunque ha sido azotado por una fuerte ventolera, se habían registrado rachas más elevadas en episodios anteriores, como el 25 y 26 de octubre de 2010, que afectó especialmente a algunos sectores del Pirineo y Prepirineo.
Ayer se registraron puntas de viento de más de 163 kilómetros por hora en Portbou (Girona) y de más de 136 kilómetros por hora en Salòria (Lleida) o 124 km/h en el Perelló (Tarragona). 


http://www.lavanguardia.com/vida/201...#ixzz2Aiqafdvx

----------


## Luján

Pues sí que es frío, sí. Y viento también.

----------


## sergi1907

Es que ahora hace mucho frío, en Tarragona hay 8ºC.

----------


## REEGE

Por aquí hemos pasado unos días de mucho frío, pero la verdad es que es lo normal para éstas fechas!!

----------


## perdiguera

Esto es como la yenka, de los calores más calurosos a los fríos más extremos. Es lo que tiene este cambio climático.

----------

